# big creek ride pics



## 30backs (Feb 23, 2009)




----------



## 30backs (Feb 23, 2009)

just a few of my favorites


----------



## skid (Jun 18, 2009)

love the pics!


----------



## 30backs (Feb 23, 2009)

thanks man


----------



## beavel (Jan 8, 2009)

Looks like an awesome day!!


----------



## 30backs (Feb 23, 2009)

it was a good time a little dusty


----------



## 30backs (Feb 23, 2009)

a little vid


----------



## phreebsd (Dec 16, 2004)

i like that kinda riding there son


----------



## matts08brute (Jun 17, 2009)

man that looks fun I want to go great pics


----------



## ranchermoe (Jan 8, 2009)

nice pics, looks like a fun place to ride.


----------



## Metal Man (Dec 17, 2008)

Very nice pics and video. 

I love watching videos posted up by MIMB'ers


----------



## DrillersGoDeeper (Jan 3, 2009)

Looks like a very good time!:rockn:


----------



## 08GreenBrute (Jul 13, 2009)

agreed looks like a lot of fun, some of that mud was a little thick in the pics


----------



## 650Brute (Dec 18, 2008)

Awesome:rockn: Rock ON!!!!


----------



## superbogger750 (Jan 8, 2009)

Yep goota love hawkinsville,i used to go every month before i started racing.I need to get back down there soon but im going to wait untill it gets cold.Great pics


----------



## Polaris425 (Dec 16, 2004)

awsome!!! :rockn: I'm diggin that black brute... is he a member here?


----------



## 30backs (Feb 23, 2009)

yes i think so


----------



## Metal Man (Dec 17, 2008)

Hey 30Backs is does that black brute have the Swamp XL with a snorkel? 

I'm thinking of getting the snorkel for mine one of these days.


----------



## 30backs (Feb 23, 2009)

yep thats an xl


----------



## Metal Man (Dec 17, 2008)

Cool. I seen he had the XL on it in the custom seat thread but in this video i could not tell if it was the same exhaust or had been changed between then and now.

Does he have a problem with the snorkel leaking? I was thinking of buying the snorkel for mine but i'd like to be able to take it off and reinstall it at will. If i had to use silicone or something to keep it form leaking then that would make adding and removing it a pain each time.


----------



## Guest (Aug 23, 2009)

Just finished my exhaust mod myself. Mine is easy to remove and hasn't leaked...yet. I'll probably keep my on for the most part. I'm afraid if i keep taking it off and on it might start leaking. No RTV or Silicone on it as of yet. :chewbacca:


----------



## 30backs (Feb 23, 2009)

no trouble as far as i know


----------



## Metal Man (Dec 17, 2008)

Thanks


----------



## Guest (Aug 23, 2009)

Looks like a fun place to ride!! Nice Vid too!!


----------

